# To polish or not to polish b6



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 13, 2014)

Im in a rut here... i pieced together my b6 finally after having a hard time finding a tank....so what i have is a frame and tank that have been polished by previous owner....all else is dull....rims were painted black by a previous owner...any ideas? .....im most likely going to take it apart and clean the dull paint....not sure if i want to polish though....for sure im going remove the black off the wheels and clean the goodrich whitewalls....
..........................before and after....no where near deatiled....but looking better


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 13, 2014)

Go for it!! It looks like the other parts have enough goo original paint, they should buff out like the tank and frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2014)

*Looks great as is*

Great bike. Love the dog.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been using a product called "Bike Lust" which is in a pump spray. I don't believe it's abrasive, but puts a good shine on pretty much anything painted or powdercoated that you spray it on.

You might try it if you don't want to be rubbing paint off.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 14, 2014)

*Rims*

I would strip the rims and go back with cream with a red pinstripe.  No black rims...no, no, no, please.  The rest looks really good.  I like a good clean-storation.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes you all most have to bring the rest of the parts up to match.I an not a big Schwinn lover but the b6 model is the cleanest looking of then all.


----------



## faris (Jan 15, 2014)

I read that the seat manufacturer (Leatheries Ltd model 711) was only in business until sometime in the mid-thirties. Were there plastic reflectors at that time?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 6, 2014)

*the detailing begins*

Got a fore wheel drum Arnold Schwinn wheel,..,..and matching rear wheel on the 1946,.,..now time to dial it all in and detail the whole thing.,.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2014)

faris said:


> I read that the seat manufacturer (Leatheries Ltd model 711) was only in business until sometime in the mid-thirties. Were there plastic reflectors at that time?




Huh??? What the heck is this about?


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 7, 2014)

Polish it! It looks funny half as#. Love the dog also! That front brake was a nice addition.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice B6! Seeing as the frame paint has already been polished I'd do the rest of the name to match.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Huh??? What the heck is this about?




Perhaps being new & his first post it was an accident.
Or doesn't know about staying on topic.

Although "plastics" has a long history...I first saw them on bikes beginning in
the 60s. But it's just a guess !

Whoops...I went off topic...Sorry ! :o


BTW:  I totally agree with the "only polish"  camp.

         If I had my druthers...I would prefer your bike  "as is" original, scratches & all...
         over a "repainted" one no matter how good it is...
         (my 2¢)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 8, 2014)

*took that sticky sticker off*



SJ_BIKER said:


> Im in a rut here... i pieced together my b6 finally after having a hard time finding a tank....so what i have is a frame and tank that have been polished by previous owner....all else is dull....rims were painted black by a previous owner...any ideas? .....im most likely going to take it apart and clean the dull paint....not sure if i want to polish though....for sure im going remove the black off the wheels and clean the goodrich whitewalls....




Sticky crap gone


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 8, 2014)

*i started polishing the rack and center of fenders....*

I'm going to stop right here and disassemble it piece by piece...detach the braces....simply green everything and mask off the pinstriped and darts....polish drenched OOOO steel wool took off surface rust....not much paint came off....before and after....polish revealed dents and dings....gonna polish up the paint so I can roll those out for better results


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 27, 2014)

*its getting there*

after pic with the fore wheel drum


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 27, 2014)

*To polish or not...*

*You're doing a great job .*




*That's a real nice looking B-6....Congratulations !*


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2014)

That fricking looks great!!!
So your process was
Simple Green wash
0000 and WD40? Rust removal
Polish compound.....which brand compound and wax did you use?

I really love it when just some major cleaning brings the colors back.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 28, 2014)

*the process....*

The process  I used:  I found a truck/car compound of polish and wax .....I put a small amount of compound  a  OOOO steel wool pad.... it took off rust pretty good with light pressure wiping....then lightly wiped off with a clean rag and then applied again I circular motion when surface was free of rus...then wiped with a clean rag....I'll get the name and picture of the product later today....I'm sure there are better methods....however this is what I used.....I still may use wd40 as I still see rust in some areas.....not sure if itll harm the paint though.... as I'd like to clean the guard better but fear the stripes might get ruined....so any pro tips will be appreciated from any caber who has tackled this with successful results


----------

